# When to renew over 70 driving licence



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I have to renew my over 70 driving license for the 3rd time by May 7th. 2016 and *we are in France during April*.

Can anyone please tell me:-

When is the earliest I can renew my licence *before April *in order to ensure I have the new one by May 6th but also a valid one to carry in France during April?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

autostratus said:


> I have to renew my over 70 driving license for the 3rd time by May 7th. 2016 and *we are in France during April*.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me:-
> 
> When is the earliest I can renew my licence *before April *in order to ensure I have the new one by May 6th but also a valid one to carry in France during April?


Seems like you can renew up to ninety days before expiry which is before April . At least that's the way I read it.
https://www.gov.uk/renew-driving-licence-at-70

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

autostratus said:


> I have to renew my over 70 driving license for the 3rd time by May 7th. 2016 and *we are in France during April*.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me:-
> 
> When is the earliest I can renew my licence *before April *in order to ensure I have the new one by May 6th but also a valid one to carry in France during April?


Gillian

I am assuming you are asking about a C1 licence(>3500kg) renewal including a medical on form D4 [Do not know weight of your Autostratus]

I think the info I am posting below would apply even if no medical is involved for a <3500kg licence.

DVSA(ex-DVLA) state that they will accept a medical conducted 4 months prior to renewal. So the basic answer is 4 months ahead.

Last time I was renewing just over a year ago, for a 15th March 2015 expiry, , I had the medical at end of Nov. and because it was with a Polish doctor I did it early in case there were any queries. I put in the application about 10th Dec and the licence was issued, to my surprise on 28th Dec.

Unfortunately, they date it from date of issue of the new licence, so I lost nearly 3 months - no financial loss as renewal is free, but I have to apply next time earlier than the 3 years from the original expiry.

I understand that there is not much risk in applying later, as if there are medical queries beyond expiry date one is entitled to excercise the licence privileges until a final decision is made. However if that decision is a 'NO' then one has a >3500kg MH with no driver.

On balance I would apply up to 4 months early and accept that one might lose a few weeks of unexpired licence.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Thereby hangs a tale.

If you renew in advance of the expiry, you will only get your groups valid from the new issue date, NOT the old expiry date.

In my case I 'lost' my C1 groups for 5 weeks as the new licence starts in January with no C1 or C1E groups. I cannot get my medical done until March.

I know not what the situation is regarding this loss, as technically the groups don't exist for me until my medical in March.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Thereby hangs a tale.
> 
> If you renew in advance of the expiry, you will only get your groups valid from the new issue date, NOT the old expiry date.
> 
> ...


Peter

Your post are usually clear and informative, so I am not getting at you, but I do not understand what you are saying about losing 5 weeks.

As I explained above I renewed early and lost about three months, but all the dates for the new licence (4a and 4c) and all dates for Groups on the reverse coincide. So where is the 5 weeks loss?

Why is your medical in March - surely you had to provide a medical before renewal of the C1 etc.?

Maybe more info on expiry dates ( or weeks ) etc. might help.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> Your post are usually clear and informative, so I am not getting at you, but I do not understand what you are saying about losing 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Peter is having Cancer surgery 23rd of Feb which may affect his licence (I think this is what he means) and he might need the all clear, I think he lost his entitlements due to the meds he's on, but I could of course be taking out of my rear.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev

Thanks for reminding me. I had not connected the 5 weeks to Peter's medical situation.


Peter

No need to reply to my post above and good luck with the treatment.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would say apply now to save disappointment.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

6 weeks from my application, rejected fill in another, eyesight test must be no more than 2 months old, fortunately the DiL is an optician, until another problem, so rejected again, fill in another form!


So 3 applications and 6 weeks later waiting for the next hiccup :surprise:


tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alber had cancer when he did his test

None of the questions related to his cancer

Posabally drugs may

He passed it no problem 

Aldra


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry if it wasn't clear.

My original ran out on my 70th birthday on the 22nd February, *WITH* valid C1 and C1E groups on it.

The new one starts on the 19th January *WITHOUT* C1 and C1E.

So I have seemingly lost 5-6 weeks of using my licence with those two groups.

Re the medical side, I have to have three months clear after treatment for Atrial Fibrillation (cardioversion) and that was on the 4th December, so the absolute earliest for a medical would be the beginning of March.

The cancer operation doesn't affect the licence unless there are drugs prescribed that affect your driving ability.

Pity it didn't come together more quickly, but can't complain, I've had excellent treatment from the hospitals and staff.

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have always renewed in February for an expirery date in April. Not had a problem yet although I do have the eyesight test and medical together all done by my own doctor. New licence has always come back with the same start date as the old expirery date.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> Thanks for reminding me. I had not connected the 5 weeks to Peter's medical situation.
> 
> ...


Nice to be in proximity to being right for once Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peedee said:


> I have always renewed in February for an expirery date in April. Not had a problem yet although I do have the eyesight test and medical together all done by my own doctor. New licence has always come back with the same start date as the old expirery date.
> peedee


My licendce came back with expiry date when i renewed at 70 but not at 73 - maybe change of policy?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't see any choices when I renewed online, might have missed it but I don't think so.

Not a big issue as the Mercedes is on SORN.

New bed slats arriving today   23 in total, 70 X 20mm Beech. Bit in advance, but at least that's all the flooring and internal structures material bought and paid for.

Peter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does everyone, healthy or not, need a medical at age 70? Mr P is approaching that age. He had a heart attack a couple of years ago but has had no problems since.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Does everyone, healthy or not, need a medical at age 70? Mr P is approaching that age. He had a heart attack a couple of years ago but has had no problems since.


Good point Pat, every 2 or 5 years would make sense, but head in the sand syndrome might stop a few.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

patp said:


> Does everyone, healthy or not, need a medical at age 70? Mr P is approaching that age. He had a heart attack a couple of years ago but has had no problems since.


Pat, As far as I know he will only need a medical at 70 if he wishes to retain the C1 entitlement on his licence (i.e. to be able to drive a vehicle over 3.5T.). If he doesn't need that entitlement then I don't think the medical part applies.

https://www.gov.uk/renew-driving-licence-at-70


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Does everyone, healthy or not, need a medical at age 70? Mr P is approaching that age. He had a heart attack a couple of years ago but has had no problems since.


Of course the medical with a doctor is only to retain the C1 licence over 70.

Anyone renewing without wishing to have C1 only has to self-certify their medical condition - I wonder how many cheat?

While I understand that many rules have to have arbitrary cut-off lines, I wonder how much safety is achieved between distinguishing between self-certification of a dishonest driver for a 3500kg vehicle and an honest one for most MHs over 3500kg, mainly below 4500kg.

I am sure there may be many with a doubtful medical condition who may elect to drive, or down-plate below 3500kg and dishonestly self-certify.

Considering that to achieve Certification the heavier vehicle has to demonstrate the same capabilities in load-capacity, braking criteria etc., I consider the extra potential damage caused by an <3500kg, as opposed to a >3500kg vehicle to be minimal.

I would suggest that for the 'Vehicle Category' 'Motor Caravan' the weight limit for the medical could be 4500kg. Already this category of vehicle above 3500kg is subject to a Class 4 MOT, not Class 7, so differentiation already has a precedent.

Of course that MOT differentiation is defined by VOSA, which, as I have banged on about elsewhere, is a far more technically astute body than DVSA. I wonder if DVSA know what the research centre at Thatcham is, or care.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When you renew online you have to answer health questions, and obviously if you agree to the answers and are subsequently found to be non-compliant, then you are open to prosecution.

The stricter medical is a faff, but I wouldn't have found out about my heart condition without it, so a big plus point for me.

Nobody who is driving should fail the HGV medical, it is not super-strict but is a detailed health check. Eyesight for me is done by my optician, testing is free and he fills in the eyesight section on the D2 forms.

Many people on here say they will downgrade to avoid the medical, but I think you should have it, it may save your life one day. Where else do you have a 'full' medical?

Peter

PS: Bed slats are nice, can't decide whether or not to varnish them  

Here's the current layout plan:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> When you renew online you have to answer health questions, and obviously if you agree to the answers and are subsequently found to be non-compliant, then you are open to prosecution.
> 
> Peter


It appears that lying at a HGV medical regrading your medical condition and subsequently blacking out at the wheel does not always, if ever, lead to a prosecution. This is even when your actions lead to the deaths of pedestrians and applies also to private prosecutions..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...to-prosecute-driver-Harry-Clarke-refused.html


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, I saw that today, that's wrong, although it is difficult in law to prove anything as he was blacked out at the time.

He should however be prosecuted for giving false information, but I feel that the authorities don't have the stomach for it now.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Yes, I saw that today, that's wrong, although it is difficult in law to prove anything as he was blacked out at the time.
> 
> Peter


It is undisputed that he lied on on his job application regarding his record of blackouts and on renewal of his licence. There must be a reason that the CPS do not want to bring a prosecution regarding the health declaration on his licence renewal.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It would probably drag in DVLA, the Council that employed him etc etc., and I don't mind betting they'd have a job finding enough hard evidence.

He was a tricky customer and knew exactly what he was doing and deserves to be punished in my view.

Peter


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

I applied about a month before the due date to retain C1 + 3500t - 7500t lots of tooing and frooing because of communication issues,in total it took about 5 months,however,when they eventually issued the licence it was dated from the issue date,therefore, I did have a full 3 year period before renewal.

The renewal procedure for the C1 Licence is free of charge,however,it's not fit for purpose possibly because it's so complex and we are all alive and still enjoying life! So should they charge for a C1 renewal? In my opinion, yes, if they get the revenue to provide what must be a very complex service based on all the medical issues they have to deal with I am sure it would be reassessed and become much more streamline.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Littlebt said:


> So should they charge for a C1 renewal? In my opinion, yes, if they get the revenue to provide what must be a very complex service based on all the medical issues they have to deal with I am sure it would be reassessed and become much more streamline.


Just so I understand you think it is right that the more complex the medical issues a person has the more a person should pay? The number of drivers renewing the C1 licence at 70 is minuscule so they will not make much money.
With a financial incentive there will be more bureaucracy and an ever increasing medical burden on applicants.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

rayc said:


> Just so I understand you think it is right that the more complex the medical issues a person has the more a person should pay? The number of drivers renewing the C1 licence at 70 is minuscule so they will not make much money.
> With a financial incentive there will be more bureaucracy and an ever increasing medical burden on applicants.


No I didn't say the pay more if you have more issues,I said a charge should be applied for a renewal.

So, if it's so minuscule? Why does it take months? They request a response to an issue and you go to the bottom of the pile. It's not minuscule I don't know if you've noticed but there are plenty of people seventy+ still getting on with it.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Littlebt said:


> So, if it's so minuscule? Why does it take months? They request a response to an issue and you go to the bottom of the pile. It's not minuscule I don't know if you've noticed but there are plenty of people seventy+ still getting on with it.


Mainly as the application goes outside of the normal licence renewal process.

Mine will be like that, they take the medical report, look at anything that is declared and follow it up in writing with your GP or consultant, you sign to allow them to do that on the application form.

My basic car licence took 6-7 days from my renewal to getting the photocard, I expect months to pass before my Group 2 licences are agreed, but on subsequent medicals the questions will already be answered which should make it quicker.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think sometimes 

We need to think that people just like us are trying to sort out your application/problem

Things go wrong, they did with ours

One phone call and they sorted it as quickly as they could 

A bit of faith now and again??

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update on applications:


I applied for 70 driving licence renewal middle of December


Finally got past damn computer to speak to a human being


They are experiencing a delay/backlog dating back to Dec 3rd


SO :surprise: expect a delay of 10 weeks after application :frown2:


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I wonder if there is a difference in processing the first renewal of a C1 at age 70 and the subsequent 3-year renewals?

For example, if there is no change in the medical report it may not be necessary fot the application to be forwarded to the medical team.

I am only referring to C1 renewal, not C (HGV)

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Update on applications:
> 
> I applied for 70 driving licence renewal middle of December
> 
> ...


I have found they respond better to emails.
peedee


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peedee said:


> I have found they respond better to emails.
> peedee


Thanks, but the 'human' lady said she would ensure my application be prioritised due to my travel arrangements :wink2:

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Not wishing to offend, Tony, but less than two weeks ago I applied for my wife's second "Over 70" driving licence renewal.

I did it on line with her sitting beside me using their newish automated system, together with her Passport, National Insurance Number & Driver Number beside me. It took about 15 minutes to complete, including for the health stuff, because I hadn't done it before and I didn't want to screw things up.

The licence arrived in less than 7 days, and was right first time. I won't bother using paper applications when mine comes due later this year.



.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Not wishing to offend, Tony, but less than two weeks ago I applied for my wife's second "Over 70" driving licence renewal.


Just to be clear Hurricane, do you mean your wife is nearly 73 (like me!)?

So is the process essentially the same as the first application at 70? No medicals or other palaver involved - assuming her (and my) medical situation has remained the same?

Thanks in advance. I'm soon to do mine, and was wondering what's involved.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tony (Gemmy) did not say whether he was applying for an ordinary car licence or a C1.

C1 cannot be done on-line, so goes into the DVLA manual system.

However, my C1 second renewal at 73 took about 10 days.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> So is the process essentially the same as the first application at 70?
> Dave


Dave, it is exactly the same process whenever you renew at 70 or over. If you want groups B [and BE if you have it] you can do it on line and medical section is self declaration. If C1 is to be retained then it is by post and medical form D4 must be completed at each renewal.
ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

Something I intended to look into and clarify, but never got round to it.

Never had a C1 so that's not a problem. B and BE will do nicely.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Not wishing to offend, Tony, but less than two weeks ago I applied for my wife's second "Over 70" driving licence renewal.
> 
> I did it on line with her sitting beside me using their newish automated system, together with her Passport, National Insurance Number & Driver Number beside me. It took about 15 minutes to complete, including for the health stuff, because I hadn't done it before and I didn't want to screw things up.
> 
> ...


Obviously not wanting a C1 , when a medical is required

As my m/h is 5300kg, had no alernative

tony


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Just to be clear Hurricane, do you mean your wife is nearly 73 (like me!)?
> 
> So is the process essentially the same as the first application at 70? No medicals or other palaver involved - assuming her (and my) medical situation has remained the same?
> 
> ...


Yes, Dave. I'm her toyboy.

As you say, it was her second application (first via on-line) and essentially the same as her first application at 70. No medical was required, although you complete and (essentially) sign a health declaration page through a series of tick boxes. It didn't take a genius to quickly work out that ticking any health box other than "OK" meant you lost your licence.

The Government website hasn't been thoroughly checked for consistency, as initially the info tells you the licence will typically be returned in 7 days, whereas when the template was completed it offered 14 days. My wife's was returned in 7 days.

Interestingly, because it's not possible to attach the original driving licence "Paper copy" you also are required to declare and (effectively) sign that you have already cut up and destroyed the original.

Frankly, the on-line process was so easy and fast, I can't see anyone bothering with snail mail, unless there might be a requirement to send an original doctor's confirmation that the applicant is fit to drive.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Obviously not wanting a C1 , when a medical is required
> 
> As my m/h is 5300kg, had no alernative
> 
> tony


Yes, Tony, my wife gave up her C1 when she reached 70, as will I.

I knew you had a lovely big Hymer, but didn't know whether it was possible to use the in-line application for over 3.5 ton. Now I know it's not possible, so thanks for confirming that.

.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yes, Dave. I'm her toyboy.
> 
> As you say, it was her second application (first via on-line) and essentially the same as her first application at 70. No medical was required, although you complete and (essentially) sign a health declaration page through a series of tick boxes. It didn't take a genius to quickly work out that ticking any health box other than "OK" meant you lost your licence.
> 
> ...


Thank you John, that's really useful information.

Not that I was too bothered, but if the process had been more complex and time consuming second time around we might have had a problem with holidays. I know you can continue to drive without a licence (_until it is returned_) but although my French is quite good, I didn't fancy trying to explain that to a stroppy Gendarme.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I know you can continue to drive without a licence (_until it is returned_) but although my French is quite good, I didn't fancy trying to explain that to a stroppy Gendarme.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Dave


Hence my conversation with the DVLA and their promise to expedite my application.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It's been expedited:


Letter today, please make an appointment at ************ hospital


Allow 7 days from this letter before making said appointment.


Ask for appointment to be made within 6weeks.


Allow 3 weeks for us to receive results.


Our advisor will review, which, because of the high workload may take several weeks.


We may write to your doctor or consultant for further information, we will keep you advised if we need to do this.


tony (dead man walking) :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh? Didn't know they could send you for a medical.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Oh? Didn't know they could send you for a medical.


Hmm, tricky, would you want to know you're no longer up to it though, if it turns out that way?

I think more 70 year olds are perhaps a lot more aware of their surroundings and probably fitter etc than the 70 year olds which were around when the limit was set.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

patp said:


> Oh? Didn't know they could send you for a medical.


Depending upon what is written in response to the questions on medical form D4 DVLA have the option of asking for further medical tests to be undertaken.
The same applies any time a notifiable health condition is reported to DVLA.

The number of notifiable conditions is not limited to those asked about on a driving licence application. If you take as an example High Blood Pressure then there is no requirement for a Group B licence holder to inform DVLA but a C1 licence holder should complete the appropriate form BP1.
https://www.gov.uk/high-blood-pressure-and-driving

The list of notifiable health conditions is quite extensive:
https://www.gov.uk/health-conditions-and-driving


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It was my HGV medical that found my heart valve problem, I'm very much in favour of the medicals.

You should be pretty much on top of your game at 65-75, just a bit tired physically, but there's no reason why you shouldn't pass the medical, and if you don't there's a good reason why.

Peter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Crikey the list is long isn't it? Both myself and Mr P are under seventy but have conditions listed on there. Why do doctors not drop it into the conversation when giving you a diagnosis?
I have heard that, once treated, many of these conditions do not preclude us from driving. Things like angioplasty (stent fitted). Perhaps that is why they ask for the medical, to make sure the treatment has been effective?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My update:


I was phoned yesterday afternoon, and hospital offered an appointment today at 5.30


Went, put on a treadmill, lasted 6 mins of a 9min test before my left knee gave out :frown2:
Looking dejected at the doc. he said their was no need to continue, the ecg tabs they had placed all over my abdomen had given them all the info they wanted.


NO PROBLEM......deffo relieved, the test also showed no closing of any arteries, blood pressure slightly higher, but 'dead man walking' now doesn't have to downsize from my 5.3 t m/home. Licence will come when it arrives sometime????????


tony:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Good news indeed!

I think the ECG Stress Test will be the final arbiter in many medical cases, it gives them plenty of information that is instant and hardcopy.

I expect that I will have to undertake that test before I get signed off from my heart valve surgery and Cardioversion. The cancer operation is not relevant in terms of the driving medical.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

With dodgy knees and a slipped disc that acts up, I was NOT looking forward to the treadmill. It started at a slope for reasonable walking for 3 mins, the incline was increased and was at a faster pace for 3 mins, Then increased in incline and at practically running pace, I lasted for about 30 seconds before I said STOP.The left knee was by then knackered. 

As my heart rate had reached 200 and had been so for 3 mins the doc said he was satisfied. The reams of printouts gathered was huge,:surprise:,

He then dictated to his recorder his notes. All done , sit downand relax for 10 mins then go home.

Back in car with the Mrs then 2 mins down the road to the Toby Carvery:wink2:

Total time 30 mins.

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they not offer the injection instead of the treadmill?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do they not offer the injection instead of the treadmill?


What injection..........do tell

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Is that the injection they do in Switzerland that puts you to sleep for a very very very long time? I guess that would be an alternative.:crying:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> With dodgy knees and a slipped disc that acts up, I was NOT looking forward to the treadmill. It started at a slope for reasonable walking for 3 mins, the incline was increased and was at a faster pace for 3 mins, Then increased in incline and at practically running pace, I lasted for about 30 seconds before I said STOP.The left knee was by then knackered.
> 
> *As my heart rate had reached 200 and had been so for 3 mins *the doc said he was satisfied. The reams of printouts gathered was huge,:surprise:,
> 
> ...


Tony

Did you not sus out that the whole process was designed to kill you off (without the injection) to save on paying your pension.

Of course it did not work, so now you had better check the brake pipes on the MH - could be half sawn through.

As Kev says ".......it does not mean they are NOT out to get you"

Seriously Tony, glad you had a good result:laugh: I just hope for the same every 3 years.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes Tony, well passed, gonna have to put up with you bit longer :roll: :roll: >


Re Injection I had to do a heart thingy a few months ago and their first option was to give me a jab to artificially speed up my ticker, I politely declined, and opted to do it for real, maybe they don't have it in some countries  mind you I managed to do the full 6 minutes, but it was bloody hard work as I'm not the fittest MoHoer on here by far, but my heart and lungs it seems are better than the rest of me.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

6 Minute test :surprise: I was down for 9 :frown2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It may well have been 9 Tony, it was hard work and seemed like a hour.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think the test is 9 minutes maximum, 3 minutes at each speed/difficulty section of the treadmill. I did 7 minutes before the heart valve operation, so feel reasonably confident that I should get through OK.

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

RE the BP1- which I'm sure wasn't needed when I obtained my C1....

The web page says..." You must inform DVLA if you have High Blood Pressure"....

But if you're on medication ( as I have been for several years-same dose-) and it's under control and therefore the medication is working...and therefore no longer have high blood pressure...then there's no need to inform DVLA!

When I completed the normal application Form I did state I was on the medication but it was never taken up by DVLA


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Telbell said:


> RE the BP1- which I'm sure wasn't needed when I obtained my C1....
> 
> The web page says..." You must inform DVLA if you have High Blood Pressure"....
> 
> ...


Are you either talking about a C1 before 70, or not even a C1?

If you are applying for a C1 at over 70 the D4 form which must be completed by a doctor, not the applicant, does ask the question and the doc has to confirm it is under control of the medication.

Geoff


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Are you either talking about a C1 before 70, or not even a C1?
> 
> If you are applying for a C1 at over 70 the D4 form which must be completed by a doctor, not the applicant, does ask the question and the doc has to confirm it is under control of the medication.
> 
> Geoff


Referring to rayc's link re a BP1 form under "Bus Lorry Coach"..(C1/Group2)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Telbell said:


> Referring to rayc's link re a BP1 form under "Bus Lorry Coach"..(C1/Group2)


Ok, I have been to that link and the page does not specify which categories of licence it refers to e.g. does it include C1, D1?

'Bus Lorry Coach' is very unspecific.

You added '(C1/Group 2)' but I do not know what that is - I have C1, but it does not qualify it by 'Group' - please explain.

Geoff


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Does the grand pappy/s right C1 when I renew at 70 last for three years, as everything I have looked at says renew after 45 every year..

And what form will I need, no rush yet as we go to Spain early next Dec, but my licence is due next Jan when I become 70.. I understand reading the thread I have 90 days before my birthday to renew. As far as I know I have nothing medically wrong to fail a medical if I need one, and can't renew on line.

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> You added '(C1/Group 2)' but I do not know what that is - I have C1, but it does not qualify it by 'Group' - please explain.
> Geoff


Geoff:

Group 2 are the 'vocational' licences, C, C1, D, D1 and their groups with trailers added, CE, C1E, DE and D1E.

These all carry the full medical requirement.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Geoff:
> 
> Group 2 are the 'vocational' licences, C, C1, D, D1 and their groups with trailers added, CE, C1E, DE and D1E.
> 
> ...


Peter

So are you saying that 'Group 2' is a colloquial generic term for licences that are presumed to be for 'vocational' purposes, because nobody(without grandfather rights) would bother to do the test unless they needed it to earn money?

Does 'Group 2' wording occur in any govenment documents? If so, I have missed it - in a lot of research.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Does 'Group 2' wording occur in any govenment documents? If so, I have missed it - in a lot of research.
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, Group 1, Group 2 etc licences are refered to in the EU directive on driving licences and carried over to the UK Motor Vehicles (Driving Licences) Regulations 1999. They are widely use terms in articles on driving licences such as the one below:
http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/licence/group_2.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Surely this is the simplified version:

　
*2 Car driving licences held before 1 January 1997
**
*




If you passed your car test before 1 January 1997 you will normally keep your existing entitlements to drive a vehicle with a trailer, with a combined weight of 8.25 tonnes (showing on your licence as C1E (107)) until your licence runs out at age 70. You are also entitled to drive a minibus with a trailer weighing more than 750kg. If you want to keep these entitlements after age 70 you will need to submit an application for lorry, bus or minibus driving licence (D2) with a 'Medical Examination Report' (D4) filled in and signed by an optometrist/optician and a doctor, and meet the higher medical standards required of bus and lorry drivers.

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> Geoff, Group 1, Group 2 etc licences are refered to in the EU directive on driving licences and carried over to the UK Motor Vehicles (Driving Licences) Regulations 1999. They are widely use terms in articles on driving licences such as the one below:
> http://www.transportsfriend.org/road/licence/group_2.html


Ray

Thanks. First time I have seen this and DVLA publications do not seem to refer to this classification - maybe they do not know about it:wink2:

Interestingly in the link you give, other than putting C1 in Group 2, and therefore including it in the eye test criteria, there is no mention of it elsewhere.

Are those of us with C1 (grandfarther rights, and restricted to train weight of 8250kg) officially in Group 2?

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Are those of us with C1 (grandfarther rights, and restricted to train weight of 8250kg) officially in Group 2?
> 
> Geoff


Driving Licence Categories are in Group 1 or Group 2 for medical testing purposes.

The UK Motor Vehicles (Driving Licences) Regulations 1999 Section 3 Interpretation says "Group 1 licence" and "Group 2 licence" have the meanings respectively given in regulation 70;"
Regulation 70 is 'PART VI DISABILITIES'.
70.-(1) In this Part of these Regulations-
"Group 1 licence" means a licence in so far as it authorises its holder to drive classes of motor vehicle included in-
(a) categories A, B, B!E, F, G, H, K, L and P,
(b) the former category N,
"Group 2 licence" means, subject to paragraphs (2) and (3), a licence in so far as it
authorises its holder to drive classes of motor vehicle included in any other category.

Paragraphs (2) & (3) define the Grandfather rights and the 8.25tonnes.
http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1999/2864/pdfs/uksi_19992864_en.pdf


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Now I am starting to understand -

The Group 1/ 2 has nothing to do with the licence itself, but only which Medical and criteria apply to seveal categories of licence.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Now I am starting to understand -
> 
> ...


It is very interesting that the legislation says:

"(2) In so far as a licence authorises its holder to drive vehicles of a class included in subcategories
C1, C1!E (8.25 tonnes), D1 (not for hire or reward) and D1!E (not for hire or
reward) it is a Group 1 licence while it remains in force if-
(a) it was in force at a time before 1st January 1997, or
(b) it is granted upon the expiry of a licence which was in force at a time before 1st
January 1997 and comes into force not later than 31st December 1997."

I read that to say that a C1 licence given under Grandfather rights is in Group 1 and is therefore not be part of the D4 medical regime at renewal. I presume that is why there is no renewal or medical required until 70. 
Perhaps that could be a reason that forms such as PB1 which I posted, and Tellbell referred to, may not be required for non vocational C1 licences.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wish I was in France, passed before 1975 , drive 16 tonne with no medical. bom bom.:wink2:


tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I coud never understand why my Application for continue of C1 to drive a motorhome in excess of 3.5t ("grandfather rights"- D4 Application) was headed "Application for Bus Lorry or Coach licence". But it did!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Telbell said:


> I coud never understand why my Application for continue of C1 to drive a motorhome in excess of 3.5t ("grandfather rights"- D4 Application) was headed "Application for Bus Lorry or Coach licence". But it did!


I believe it is a UK Government decision to treat the C1 licence, even if used for non vocational purposes, in that way. The link I posted to the Driving Licence Regulations says that a C1 licence obtained under Grandfather rights and used for non vocational purposes is a Group 1 licence. It is the UK Government, not the EU Directive who have decided that a medical is required at 70 and then 3 yearly for those drivers.

It is not the only example of the UK Government having a 'tougher' regime than that is required by the EU. It applies also to the initial MOT and subsequent testing where the UK opt for 3/1/1 whilst the French is 4/2/2.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't respond earlier.

In my previous posts which refer to my discussions with DVLA on renewing my C and C1 licences, both they and I used the 'Group 2' descriptive.

Up until that point I had not seen it referred to anywhere else.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Sorry I couldn't respond earlier.
> 
> In my previous posts which refer to my discussions with DVLA on renewing my C and C1 licences, both they and I used the 'Group 2' descriptive.
> 
> ...


Peter, it is used in Licence application and renewal documents such as; https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/492335/INF4D_091115.pdf.

I think I now understand why there are different medical regimes for those who received the C1 entitlement under Grandfather rights, who drive non vocationally and those who passed a test and drive vocationally. It is because those who obtained it under Grandfather rights have been put in Group 1 according to the Regulations, whilst those who passed a test are Group 2. 
The Government have though fudged and put Grandfather rights C1 in Group 2 but their first medical is at 70. They are treated differently to vocational C1 drivers who require medicals at initial application / 45 every 5 years / 65 annually.
That is why those reading the document i have linked to have some confusion in understanding the "When do you need a D4" section.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayc said:


> Peter, it is used in Licence application and renewal documents such as; https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/492335/INF4D_091115.pdf.
> 
> I think I now understand why there are different medical regimes for those who received the C1 entitlement under Grandfather rights, who drive non vocationally and those who passed a test and drive vocationally. It is because those who obtained it under Grandfather rights have been put in Group 1 according to the Regulations, whilst those who passed a test are Group 2.
> The Government have though fudged and put Grandfather rights C1 in Group 2 but their first medical is at 70. *They are treated differently to vocational C1 drivers who require medicals at initial application / 45 every 5 years / 65 annually.*
> That is why those reading the document i have linked to have some confusion in understanding the "When do you need a D4" section.


Ray

As you say the govenment have fudged it and the sentence in bold only applies to 'vocational drivers' who pass the C1 test, whereas it is possible to be a 'vocational driver' based on grandfather rights, which I did for several years, and only be liable for a medical at 70, as you say.

It makes it very difficult to explain - as the government have found out writing their blurb.

Of course the French, as often, ignore the requirement for medicals for pre-1975 licences.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is a mixed bag
I had, and have the Grandfather rights for the C1, but also passed the old HGV1 
(C+E) test which would also give a C1. The medical for me was from 45 years of age every 5 years, and every year from 65 years of age
I have now not renewed my full C+E, and have reverted to the C1 and I don't need a medical until I am 65 years of age.

edit
although when I was just under 65, DVLA made a mistake when I renewed the photo and they renewed my full C+E without a medical

and the drivers cPC is a complete farce and for existing drivers is just an attendance course, passing the buck from the Transport office to the Driver. I also hold the much higher Transport Managment CPC qualification, for both UK and International operations, but if I wished to drive, I would need the Drivers CPC. What a joke!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

One thing this thread has brought up is, what a palava it would have been if we had left it until the last minute to sort out renewing the licence at 70, and God help folk who do not have access to such a font of knowledge we have on these boards...

I think this thread should be made a "Stickey"..

ray.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking at some of the online info it appears that when you renew between ages 60 and 70 you get either renewal up to age 70 or a three year licence which ever takes you to the latest future renewal date and that this renewal retains your 'grandfather rights'

I have just applied to renew mine at age 68 and therefore expect to get renewal up to age 71. The next renewal then at age 71 would be the first to require the medical process to retain C1.

I'll know in a couple of weeks if it has worked as I expect.

Another query, if you decide not to renew your C1 but only to go for a 'car' licence do you still retain your B1E grandfather entitlement.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

kabundi said:


> Looking at some of the online info it appears that when you renew between ages 60 and 70 you get either renewal up to age 70 or a three year licence which ever takes you to the latest future renewal date and that this renewal retains your 'grandfather rights'
> 
> I have just applied to renew mine at age 68 and therefore expect to get renewal up to age 71. The next renewal then at age 71 would be the first to require the medical process to retain C1.
> 
> ...


I would imagine your application will be returned, and told to renew at 69 and 3/4 :wink2:

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kabundi said:


> Another query, if you decide not to renew your C1 but only to go for a 'car' licence do you still retain your B1E grandfather entitlement.


Yes if you have B, BE then you will retain these at 70 without a medical. It shows how riduculous it is to make a medical mandatory for C1 but a 3500kg tow vehicle with a 3500kg trailer then no medical required.

[Are you sure you meant B1E? I do not think that is a valid . B1 is a Vehicle with 4 wheels up to 400kg unladen or 550kg if intended to carry goods.]


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Rayc

Sorry, meant to type B+E. But you are correct it should be BE.

I take your point about the apparent anomaly when comparing BE at up to 7500kg without medical to C1 requiring a medical.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi all

Just got my licence back today.

It originally expired on my 68th birthday and I applied for the new licence with the standard renewal fee a few days prior to that. However I sent a photo wearing specs which they rejected; by the time they wrote back and I got new photos taken and returned the application it was 8th March.

The new licence was issued on 14th March and runs until 13th March 2019 which is about 3 weeks after my 71st birthday. I have all of the grandfather licence entitlements as per my previous licence including C1 etc plus new entitlement for AM and A(79.03) moped and trike which were not on my previous licence.

This means I don't have to submit medical certificates until March 2019 just after my 71st birthday.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kabundi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just got my licence back today.
> 
> ...


 Can you please confirm that the photo expiry on the front is the same for all categories on the rear?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Section 11 on back of photo card is 13/03/19 for all categories, halo graph on back of card is MAR19, section 4a on front of card is 13/03/19, there is also a date of 13/03/19 printed across the bottom of the photo.

The renewal to Mar19 is as expected as per my post 83 above. Not sure what website I got data from now but it was a government site.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Somewhere at the beginning of this thread, someone wrote that the DVLA require the eyesight test to be no older than 2 months prior to the application.
The DVLA website states that they will accept medical and eyesight tests up to 4 months old.
I am due to have my first medical in November, but will probably be in France so will need a medical in July when we are still in UK.

Can anyone confirm for me please. I will telephone the DVLA, but hold out little hope of getting a straight answer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Direct tel No. for DVLA medical dept:


0844 7640361


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

leseduts said:


> Somewhere at the beginning of this thread, someone wrote that the DVLA require the eyesight test to be no older than 2 months prior to the application.
> The DVLA website states that they will accept medical and eyesight tests up to 4 months old.
> I am due to have my first medical in November, but will probably be in France so will need a medical in July when we are still in UK.
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me please. I will telephone the DVLA, but hold out little hope of getting a straight answer.


I am sure it is 4 months, or was when I renewed 2 years ago - maybe it has changed. I think the info is on the D4 form or notes thereto.

Re being in France, note that any EU Doctor can do the Medical. I had mine done in Poland and it caused no problem. I just gave the form to the Doctor a couple of days before the appointment in case she had to look up any English words. She is also a friend, who happens to be coming to dinner with us this evening, by coincidence.

You may still prefer to get it done in UK if the 4 months is still valid.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> With dodgy knees and a slipped disc that acts up, I was NOT looking forward to the treadmill. It started at a slope for reasonable walking for 3 mins, the incline was increased and was at a faster pace for 3 mins, Then increased in incline and at practically running pace, I lasted for about 30 seconds before I said STOP.The left knee was by then knackered.
> 
> As my heart rate had reached 200 and had been so for 3 mins the doc said he was satisfied. The reams of printouts gathered was huge,:surprise:,
> 
> ...


Opened the post this morning..........the saga continues..............book in at your local hospital for a stress test/echocardiogram.

I tells Ya...............DVLA run by jobsworth monkies............I've just had that test, do they want me to do it again or haven't they read the hospital report. 4 MONTHS now and counting

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Opened the post this morning..........the saga continues..............book in at your local hospital for a stress test/echocardiogram.
> 
> I tells Ya...............DVLA run by jobsworth monkies............I've just had that test, do they want me to do it again or haven't they read the hospital report. 4 MONTHS now and counting
> 
> tony


Tony

Sympathies for this one.

I get fed up with writng that DVLA are not fit for.....anything. Look at all the confusion they cause with V5C entries. And it is no excuse for them to say they rely on information provided by ....... They are producing a legal document and are responsible for its contents.

Can you imagine if the foreign police forces linked up to DVLA computers, as is in the pipeline, and *believed the DVLA info*? So many drivers would be wrongfully prosecuted, have their holidays ruined or even incarcerated.

Fortunately UK Police appear to have a healthy scepticism for DVLA info and will let you go on your way, and then you have a chance to prove your case later..

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

GEMMY said:


> Opened the post this morning..........the saga continues..............book in at your local hospital for a stress test/echocardiogram.
> 
> I tells Ya...............DVLA run by jobsworth monkies............I've just had that test, do they want me to do it again or haven't they read the hospital report. 4 MONTHS now and counting
> tony


Your doctor might have been satisfied, Tony, but technically you failed the test by the sound of it, and DVLA will investigate until they are satisfied that you are not a danger to yourself or anyone else.

I did 7 seconds on the treadmill with my dicky heart valve, so fairly confident I will pass now, but my cardiac guy wants to see up to 12 months of reliable heartbeat and other stuff before he is happy.

I have had any number of ECG's and Echo-cardiograms, have got another two next Monday, but this time it's pre-chemotherapy, just making sure my heart is up to the extra strain.

I normally ask for a copy of the ECG, they have a 'Copy' button on the machine. and I add the sheet to my own heart monitor records, ready for DVLA when they ask.

The stress test has become the test of choice for DVLA, and since the Glasgow bin lorry incident there are signs of medicals being tightened up.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter

You might be correct that there is a valid reason for DVLA Medical Dept. to want a futher test, but if so, an explanation that they had recived the first results, reviewed them and why they are requestiong a further test, either by phone or e-mail, might have been the best way to present the 'requirement'.

I am assuming Tony has given us the full context of the letter.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Peter
> 
> You might be correct that there is a valid reason for DVLA Medical Dept. to want a futher test, but if so, an explanation that they had recived the first results, reviewed them and why they are requestiong a further test, either by phone or e-mail, might have been the best way to present the 'requirement'.
> 
> ...


It was as before, an exact copy of previous letter they obviously haven't read the report from the hospital, I couldn't do the last segment of the treadmill stress test in its entirety due to my left knee giving way (been bluddy painful ever since) so another treadmill is out of the question luckily my m/home is auto so no need for it.

So.........................................?????????????

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update:


Yes indeed another appointment :surprise:at a different hospital


This time an injection :surprise:


On and On and On............the wheels on the bus go round and round


Losing the will to live, Dec. 1st till now


tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The injection is used where you cannot do the treadmill for some reason.

Does seem odd that they are being obtuse about it all.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> The injection is used where you cannot do the treadmill for some reason.
> 
> Does seem odd that they are being obtuse about it all.
> 
> Peter


So, when he could not complete the treadmill test, why did the hospital not initiate the injection test?

If there was some medical reason for not doing it immediately the hosptal could have invited him back for another appointment.

I suspect some accountants are in the background and another fee is payable, but has to be authorised by DVLA - Government LH and RH etc. - while the tax payer picks up the bill for the accountants?

Just my devious mind.

You can take your lunch break now.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are limits to how much stress you can undertake in one visit, Geoff, I don't think Tony would have been too happy having to undergo another stress test while under the drugs regime, having a crooked knee joint as well.

At least the tests are funded by DVLA.

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> So, when he could not complete the treadmill test, why did the hospital not initiate the injection test?
> 
> If there was some medical reason for not doing it immediately the hospital could have invited him back for another appointment.
> 
> Geoff


Quite !

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> There are limits to how much stress you can undertake in one visit, Geoff, I don't think Tony would have been too happy having to undergo another stress test while under the drugs regime, having a crooked knee joint as well.
> 
> At least the tests are funded by DVLA.
> 
> Peter


Peter

I think I did cover that point when I mentioned another appointment.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I thought I'd give an update on my saga,


The Dvla were not happy with me failing a treadmill test although the consultant was more than happy. So, the dvla sent me for a Dobutamine Stress echo test. Yet another consultant in a private section of the hospital on the 4th of May. All done he was happy, because he was being paid privately by dvla he sent the report the next day.:wink2:


This morning a letter arrived to tell me they were issuing a temporary licence :surprise:What did that mean? Anyhoo a phone call to the dvla followed........they were quite happy with my results, but after checking they found out that a standard licence had been posted to me today, much embarrassment and apologies, will rectify and post a C1 licence immediately, just return the duff one back to them.


So to recap..........two full exams to tell me I'm ok and that the quad bypass although 17 years old was as good as new 
That's more than the nhs has ever followed up and done for me.
A C1 licence is on the way.


tony:smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Result! 

Peter


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Peter, beginning start of December to nearly end of May :surprise:


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Thanks Peter, beginning start of December to nearly end of May :surprise:
> 
> tony


Glad you passed.

Agree long time, but the plus side is you got 2 private check ups for free - and the licence costs nothing.:laugh:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Glad you passed.
> 
> Agree long time, but the plus side is you got 2 private check ups for free - and the licence costs nothing.:laugh:


That is the "gold" lining for the whole episode :smile2:
I did thank the medical department of the dvla for my 2 mot's :smile2:

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Update AGAIN:surprise::


Is there no end to the incompetence of the DVLA, after receiving the incorrect licence on Monday,(expected) today I received a letter from the DVLA asking me to fill in a form to apply for a C1 licence :surprise:


Phone call ensued.........apologies please ignore, we will send out your correct licence asap, please refrain from driving your vehicle until you receive the correct licence. :frown2: Good job that I'm only going to clean it on the drive then, innit :wink2:


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Update AGAIN:surprise::
> 
> *Is there no end to the incompetence of the DVLA*, after receiving the incorrect licence on Monday,(expected) today I received a letter from the DVLA asking me to fill in a form to apply for a C1 licence :surprise:
> 
> ...


Tony

I regret that it seems unlikely. As I have said many times, they are 'not fit for purpose'

As for 'please refrain', I note they did not say it is illegal, which I think it is not, since one is allowed to drive pending an adverse decision on the Medical and you have not had an adverse decision. I suspect they do not want you to drive in case the Police find out how incompetent DVLA have been - *again*, as if the Police do not already know.

Geoff


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just started process to renew my license at 70. From what I have read on here is that to retain my "grandfather rights" I need to tick the C1 box. Is this correct ?
I have just had my eyesight test even though I was in date for it having only had my previous one 13 months ago. I still have to have another one in 2 years time which means that by the time I come to renew my license again at 73 I will still be in date for routine eyesight test but will have to have another to comply with form D4 requirements. Surely it would simplify things if DVLA would accept in date tests rather than insisting on the 4 month window.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You need the full medical as well.

Their insistence on a current eye test is not that much of an issue, if you were going for a C or CE you'd be doing it annually.

Peter


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

listerdiesel said:


> You need the full medical as well.
> 
> Peter


Got appointment arranged with gp in a couple of weeks for that.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I use my regular optician for the eye test, I get that free as a pensioner and it is a full test.

Peter


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I see this morning that they are trying to get the 70 raised to 75 before you have to renew your licence.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, one would hope that that will include retaining C1 entitlement and that they won't try to somehow carve that out.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Received today 3 letters from the Dvla


No1.. You have been declared fit for C1.............Well Yeah


No2.. You have been sent an incorrect licence, missing appropriate entitlements which will be remedied


No 3.. Here is your licence, please return the one sent in error.


DVLA not fit for purpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully THIS is the finish!!!!!!!!!


tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Received today 3 letters from the Dvla
> 
> No1.. You have been declared fit for C1.............Well Yeah
> 
> ...


I know their left hand does not know what the right hand is doing, but it is a revelation to me that they have 3 hands:surprise: - the 3 a*seholes I already know about.

Did any of the 3 envelopes contain a SAE for the return of the wrong licence? No?

Anyway Tony I am glad you have got your C1 - only 3 years till your next joust with DVLA. Mine comes at end of 2016.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Did any of the 3 envelopes contain a SAE for the return of the wrong licence? No?
> 
> Geoff


They said return incorrect licence in enclosed envelope..........NOT included was it.:wink2:
Just grateful for TWO free full med checks................first for 17 years

tony


----------

